# Conformation Class and Show



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have been taking Hogan to conformation class. He is not ring ready, that is for sure. The "judge" in class surprised him from behind with a grab to the nether regions and he really has not been keen on the "judge" ever since! Perhaps this is not going to be Hogan's cuppa anyway!

I took my friend's dog to class also. It helps me learn the ring procedure and refreshed him in training. We took Tony to the show this weekend and he got a Winner's Dog placement. Some of our classmates were at the show also.


Mari-Fiori's Bada Bing Chablis


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go! I used to love the Sullivan shows. Great place to camp.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Are you coming to any of the shows at Purina Farms this fall? I have Jag and Fisher entered on Sunday at St. Louis Dog Breeders.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, we are coming to Purina for a show. I believe the next one is 25th and 26th of September. I heard that it might make a major.

Camping is great in our area. Love to float the rivers too. The Sullivan show often has rain due to hurricane season it seems. Today was beautiful weather though. Tony took reserve today, but another Mari-Fiori dog took winners, so that was nice. 

Who is the Fisher dog?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Fisher is my Schipperke. He has 5 points from the puppy classes and we have been waiting on him to grow up.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A Schipperke!! How cute are they!? Have you had them before? The president of our club here has them and they have been so bright, healthy and long-lived. I like them!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Samba said:


> A Schipperke!! How cute are they!? Have you had them before? The president of our club here has them and they have been so bright, healthy and long-lived. I like them!


And they are fast, yappy, and hard to train. I got him from a breeder friend of mine (and yes, we are still friends). I do love him, but he is NOT a German Shepherd.


----------

